# Warum dauert es so lange den PC aus dem Ruhezustand hochzufahren?



## Shibi (16. September 2008)

Da ich zu faul bin den PC jedesmal komplett herunterzufahren und wieder hochzufahren benütze ich relativ oft den Ruhezustand. Dann dauerts normalerweise nichtmal eine Minute bis ich wieder mit dem PC arbeiten kann.
Komischerweise dauert das seit ein paar Tagen ewigkeiten is der aus dem Ruhezustand hochfährt. teilweise fast 3 Minuten, der Balken bewegt sich in Zeitlupentempo. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Evtl. an meinem neuen Mainboard, dass ich vor ien paar Tagen eingebaut habe? (Hab leider nicht genau drauf geachtet wann es zum erstenmal so lange gedrauert hat) Oder ist das eher ein Windowsproblem?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

Sag doch einfach mal dazu was du für ein System hast. Nützlich wäre auch zu wissen welches Board du vorher hattest und welches nu?

Hast du die Treiber alle neu installiert? Bzw. die alten vorher runter geworfen? Windows neu aufgesetzt? Hast auch im Bios den Ruhezustand korrekt eingestellt?


....so viele Fragen


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

Mein System:

CPU:                      Core 2 Duo E6750
Grafikkarte:             ATI HD 3870
Mein neues Board:     MSI P45 Platinum
(Altes Board: MSI P35 Neo2)
RAM:                     2 x 1GB Corsair XMS 2


Treiber habe ich alle ordnungsgemäß deinstalliert und neu installiert. Im Gerätemanager steht auch nichts von Treiberproblemen.

Wo stelle ich im Bios den Ruhezustand ein? Daran könnte es evtl. liegen. Wusste noch nichtmal, dass ich das machen muss. ^^


----------



## jetztaber (17. September 2008)

Frag doch mal boss3D. Der hat das Board getestet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...her/21790-mb-angetestet-msi-p45-platinum.html

Ich denke, er kann das aus dem Handgelenk beantworten.


----------



## alkirk (17. September 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Wo stelle ich im Bios den Ruhezustand ein? Daran könnte es evtl. liegen. Wusste noch nichtmal, dass ich das machen muss. ^^



Wenn ich ned ganz irre bin, gibt es da eine Option, wo du die (S) sachen einstellen kannst. Standart ist S1 und den stellst auf S3. S3 ist suspendet to Ram. Also, das die Daten nicht auf die HDD geschrieben werden sondenr in den Ram, wenn das System in Ruhestand geht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

Ruhezustand ist Suspend to Disk, da müssen erstmal 2 GiB Daten geladen werden...

Beantwortet das deine Frage, warums so lang dauert?


----------



## jetztaber (17. September 2008)

Ok, werd ich mal kluge Zeilen schreiben, obwohl das jeder schon sicherlich weiß.

*Standby erklärt - S1, S3*

*S0 - working state*
Der PC ist wach und arbeitet.

*S1 - CPU stopped*
In diesem Zustand ist der PC technisch gesehen im Standby und das ist auch der Standard, wenn S3 nicht unterstützt wird. Der Energieverbrauch beträgt so 5 W bis 30 W.

*S3 - Suspend to RAM*
In diesem Zustand ist der PC gleichfalls im Standby und alle Lüfter, Festplatten und andere Geräte werden in den Schlafmodus versetzt. Der Energieverbrauch beträgt hier weniger als 5 W.

*S4 - Suspend to Disk*
Auch als Hibernation bekannt, speichert der PC den RAM-Inhalt auf der Festplatte und schaltet sich so ziemlich ganz ab. Der Energieverbrauch liegt hierbei unter 5 W. Für Desktop-Systeme ist das nicht besonders sinnvoll und kommt daher überwiegend auf dem Laptop zum Einsatz, wobei dann die Batterie im Leerlauf noch deutlich weniger beansprucht wird als bei S3.


   Und natürlich gibt es einige Voraussetzungen, um S3 nutzen zu können:


Das Motherboard muss S3 unterstützen
Die S3 Unterstützung muss im BIOS eingestellt werden (viele Boards tun das nicht von Haus aus und sind auf S1 voreingestellt).
Das Betriebssystem muss S3 unterstützen (Windows XP und Vista tun dies).
Um den PC aus S3 zu wecken, muss der USB-Peripherie (wie Tastatur und Maus) erlaubt werden, den PC aus dem Ruhezustand zu wecken.
Im Gerätemanager sucht man nach Tastatur, öffnet die Eigenschaften und markiert unter dem Reiter Energieverwaltung 'Das Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Ruhezustand aktivieren'.
So geht man auch bei der Maus vor.
 

Das ganze verbirgt sich betriebssystemseitig bei Vista auch noch unter dem Begriff 'Energiesparplan', hardwareseitig natürlich im Bios.


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

> Ruhezustand ist Suspend to Disk, da müssen erstmal 2 GiB Daten geladen werden...
> 
> Beantwortet das deine Frage, warums so lang dauert?



Früher war das aber nicht so. Da ging das doppeltsoschnell, deshalb frage ich ja.
Ich werde mal mein Bios durchsuchen ob ich da was finde.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt nachgeschaut, es war auf S1 gestellt und ich habe es jetzt azf S3 geändert. Hat aber nichts gebracht. Wenn ich das richtig sehe betrifft das auch nur Standby. Mir geht es aber um den Ruhezustand. (Hybernate)

mfg, Shibi


----------



## HeX (17. September 2008)

fahre paar mal richtig herunter und wieder hoch, denn da werden einige routinen abgearbeited die sich beim ruhezustand gespart werden, vorallem sinnvoll wenn sich was an der hardware geändert hat


----------



## Shibi (17. September 2008)

Wenn ich die Hardware wechsel fahre ich sowieso komplett hoch und runter. Hab auch eben komplett neu gestartet als ich das im Bios umgestellt habe. Habs danach nochmal mitm ruhezustand versucht, dauert aber immernoch so ewig.


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Hast du die Festplatte mal defragmentiert?


----------



## Shibi (18. September 2008)

Mache ich einmal im Monat, denke das ist oft genug.


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2008)

Das sollte langen. Sehr von Vorteil ist es wenndie Hiperfill.sys (So glaub ich heisst die Datei fuer den Ruhezustand) auf der Platte am "Stueck" ist.


----------



## IanStorm (28. September 2008)

Bis ich bei mir das mit dem Ruhezustand hinbekommen habe hat es auch ewig gedauert. Das funktionieren hängt von so vielen Komponenten ab (bei mir war z.B. das Problem, das er nach dem Aufwachen in einen Bluescreen gefahren ist - nach Auswertung des Dump Files habe ich dann herausgefunden, das es an VirtualPC lag).
Nach eienem Mainboardwechsel würde ich das OS auf jeden Fall neu installieren - man weiß nie was von alten Treibern noch übrig bleibt - und wie gesagt der Ruhezustand ist da recht eigen.


----------

